# Win7x64: Nur 3,25GB Ram verwendbar?



## Railroadfighter (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich hab grad bei meinem Windows 7 HPx64 in die Systemsteuerung geschaut und siehe da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo liegt hier der Fehler? Unter Vista x64 und unter dem RC hat es doch auch funktioniert.

PS: Ich habe ein Asus P5KC mit dem neuesten Bios und 4 1GB DDR2-800 Module verbaut.

danke, Railroads


----------



## yassin2605 (26. Oktober 2009)

Onboard grafik ausschalten dann müsste es klappen


----------



## Railroadfighter (26. Oktober 2009)

Das Board hat gar keine Onboard-Grafik, ich hab eine Radeon HD4870/1GB.

grüße. Railroads


----------



## Mosed (26. Oktober 2009)

hmm, sollte eig funktionieren.

Such mal im bios nach was in Richtung: "Memory Hole Remapping" und stell es auf enabled.


----------



## Railroadfighter (26. Oktober 2009)

Das ist schon aktiviert.
Im Board unter System Information werden auch nur 3328MB angezeigt.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Wrestlemaniac (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab' kein Asus Board, deshalb weiss ich nicht wie das genau heisst, aber probier mal im Bios "load optimized defaults" oder sowas ähnliches einzustellen und dann nochmals booten.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (26. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ein ASUS-Board typisches Phänomen. Kann man bei ASUS in den FAQ nachlesen. Liegt wohl iwie am BIOS. Verstehe eh nicht, warum die people alle ASUS kaufen, die haben imo eh stark nachgelassen.

http://support.asus.de/faq/faq.aspx?SLanguage=de-de


----------



## david430 (26. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Das ist ein ASUS-Board typisches Phänomen. Kann man bei ASUS in den FAQ nachlesen. Liegt wohl iwie am BIOS. Verstehe eh nicht, warum die people alle ASUS kaufen, die haben imo eh stark nachgelassen.


 
imo??? ich hab scho 2 jahre lang probleme mit asus  deshalb evga!


----------



## Railroadfighter (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mit der Software auch nicht auf ein älteres Bios zurückflashen, da kommt immer die Meldung das ein neueres verfügbar ist, und bei mir ist das neueste drauf. Naja mal probieren ob die Default einstellungen funzen.


----------



## Sash (26. Oktober 2009)

mach mal ein bios update.. und dann stell mal alles neu ein.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (26. Oktober 2009)

david430 schrieb:


> imo??? ich hab scho 2 jahre lang probleme mit asus  deshalb evga!



Im Moment setze ich auf Gigabyte.
Aber jetzt hat der TE nun mal ein ASUS. Sollte man auf die Produktpackungen schreiben, dass es Probleme bei 4GB+ Ram geben kann.

@Railroads
Welche Software nutzt Du denn (zum flashen)?


----------



## Mosed (26. Oktober 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Das ist ein ASUS-Board typisches Phänomen. Kann man bei ASUS in den FAQ nachlesen. Liegt wohl iwie am BIOS. Verstehe eh nicht, warum die people alle ASUS kaufen, die haben imo eh stark nachgelassen.
> 
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-



Da steht nur, dass das der Fall bei nem 32bit betriebssystem ist, was aber ja bekannt und bei jedem MB so ist.
Oder hab ich was übersehen?

Sowas wäre ja ein inakzeptabler Bug, den sich eine Firma kaum leisten kann.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (26. Oktober 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Da steht nur, dass das der Fall bei nem 32bit betriebssystem ist, was aber ja bekannt und bei jedem MB so ist.
> Oder hab ich was übersehen?
> 
> Sowas wäre ja ein inakzeptabler Bug, den sich eine Firma kaum leisten kann.



Das hat nichts mit nem 32Bit OS zu schaffen (oder wenig). Bei mir läuft eine 32Bit ServerVersion von XP und die adressiert die ganzen 4GB Ram ohne Probleme.

ASUS schreibt selbst, dass bei manchen Boards, für eine Nutzung von 4GB 2 Bedingungen erfüllt sein sollen. Einmal ein 64Bit OS und zum Zweiten:



> 1. Der Speicherkontroller welcher die Speicherauslagerungsfunktion unterstützt wird verwendet. Die neuesten Chipsätze wie z.B. Intel 975X, 955X, Nvidia NF4 SLI Intel Edition, Nvidia NF4 SLI X16


Da hat er wohl keinen der Controller, die diese Adressierung unterstützen oder das letzte BIOS hat diese Funktion beschnitten. Zumal ja bereits seine Systeminfo im BIOS diese 3,irgendwas GB anzeigt und das, ohne dass das OS dabei zu Fehlern führen kann.

Ein klares Minus für ASUS.

* @Railroads.*
Bei ASUS gibts ein VIP-Bereich. Kannst Dich evtl mit Deinem Produkt anmelden und mal nach ner BETA für Dein BIOS fragen.


----------



## Mosed (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja - es gibt Serverversionen, die mehr addressieren können - die Windows Desktop versionen aber nicht. Da ist bei 3,5 GiB Ram (nutzbar) schluss.

Die Speicherauslagerungsfunktion unterstützen ja alle heutigen Chipsätze - damit hat Asus ja auch nichts zu schaffen, außer die deaktivieren es, was aber ziemlich schwachsinnig wäre. Das was Asus da als neueste bezeichnet, sind ja uralte Chipsätze.
Den Text scheint Asus auch kopiert zu haben - so findet man den in Internet öfters ohne Asus-zusammenhang.

Der Themenersteller schreibt ja, dass es mit dem RC funktioniert hat. Demnach tippe ich auf eine fehlerhafte Installation o.ä.

Keine Ahnung, ob sowas da was bringt: Startmenü--> unten CMD eingeben --> rechtsklick: als admin ausführen, eingeben: sfc /scannow --> enter


----------



## Scorpioking78 (26. Oktober 2009)

*@Elementardrache*

Ja, Serverversion u.s.w.; 
Es ging mir ja darum, dass bei ihm bereits die BIOS-Systeminfo diese beschnittenen 3,25GB anzeigt. Das kann nichts mit dem OS sondern nur mit dem BIOS zu schaffen haben, oder habe ich da was übersehen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal die Standardeinstellungen im Bios geladen, jetzt werden dort 4096MB angezeigt aber unter Windows bleibt es bei 3,25GB.

PS: Zum flashen hab ich die Software von der Asus Homepage genommen, gibt es da etwa alternativen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Momchilo (26. Oktober 2009)

Nein, du hast nichts übersehen.
Also wenn das wirklich der Fall sein sollte, würde ich das Board reklamieren. Laut Asus unterstützt das Board 4GB DDR2 Speicher.
Dennoch kommt es bei diesen Combiteilen immer wieder zu solchen Problemen. In Zukunft besser die Finger von weglassen 
Aber du hast die Riegel in die richtigen Slots gesteckt oder?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (26. Oktober 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal die Standardeinstellungen im Bios geladen, jetzt werden dort 4096MB angezeigt aber unter Windows bleibt es bei 3,25GB.



Wat ne verarsche.

Versuche mal das, was Elementardrache gepostet hat auszuführen.



> Startmenü--> unten CMD eingeben --> rechtsklick: als admin ausführen, eingeben: sfc /scannow --> enter


----------



## velocifer (26. Oktober 2009)

Salve,

Versuch mal 2 GB aus dem System auszubauen und Windows hochzufahren. Jetzt sollten in der Sys. Steuerung 2GB stehen. Dann Rechner runterfahren die anderen 2GB wieder einbauen und den Rechner wieder anschalten und Windows hochfahren lassen. Durch diesen Schritt wird das System gezwungen den RAM neu zu initialisieren. Manchmal hilft das.

Gruß aus dem verregneten Bayern


----------



## Railroadfighter (26. Oktober 2009)

Weder der Trick mit der Kommandozeile noch das aus- und einbauen haben funktioniert. Soll ich versuchen Win7 neu zu installieren? Unter der alten Vista Partition werden auch noch 4GB angesprochen.

grüße, Railroads

Edit: Ok hab das Problem gelöst, in der MSCONFIG waren bei maximaler Speicher 4096MB eingetragen, und mit dem Graka Ram blieben dann wohl noch 3,25GB über.


----------



## lattengustel (29. Oktober 2009)

*Windows 7 Hilfe - Arbeitspeicherproblem*

hi,
hab mir windows 7 Gekauft und habs installiert hab jetzt aber nur 3.25 GB Arbeitspeicher, habe Home Premium 64 BIT!
Installierte Arbeitspeicher 6.00GB

Was kann ich jetzt machen das ich die 6 GB Vollständig habe???


----------



## Argead (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WINDOWS 7 Hilfe Arbeitspeicher Prolplem!*

da gibts schon nen Thread zu. Shau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w.../74689-win7x64-nur-3-25gb-ram-verwendbar.html


----------



## lattengustel (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WINDOWS 7 Hilfe Arbeitspeicher Prolplem!*

thx! aber ich habs immer noch nicht hinbekommen!
Motherboard Name MSI MS-7358 (Medion OEM)
Bios phoenix!

ich find nix das ich n Onboard karte ausschalten kann ( drin is aber eine On board Grafikkarte) hab aber n HD 5850!

kann das sein das mein Bios auch gespert is und ich deswegen nix machen kann?


----------



## Argead (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WINDOWS 7 Hilfe Arbeitspeicher Prolplem!*

Im Thread wurde das so gelöst:



> Edit: Ok hab das Problem gelöst, in der MSCONFIG waren bei maximaler Speicher 4096MB eingetragen, und mit dem Graka Ram blieben dann wohl noch 3,25GB über.



Schau doch mal in der msconfig nach und änder gegebenenfalls den maximalen Speicher


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Oktober 2009)

Schafft es Abhilfe, wenn du im BIOS unter "VGA Shared Memory" den Wert minimierst oder gar deaktivierst (falls möglich/vorhanden)?

Ich habe zwei Themen mit sinngemäßem Inhalt zusammengefügt. Bitte nicht erschrecken


----------



## Wolf78 (29. Oktober 2009)

Bei GB Boars im Bios einstellen :

*HPET Mode* 
Allows you to select the HPET mode for your Windows® Vista® operating system. Select 32-bit
mode when you install 32-bit Windows® Vista®; select 64-bit mode when you install 64-bit
Windows® Vista®. (Default: 32-bit mode)


----------



## lattengustel (30. Oktober 2009)

ich habe leider dieser Proplem immer noch =/! im Bios werden 6 GB Angezeigt! 
-Mainboard: MSI MS-7358 (Medion OEM)

-Onboard karte ist vorhanden aber keine ahnung wie ich die ausschalten kann? ich mein das mein Bios gespert ist!

-ich habe es auch schon probiert mal 6000 MB reinzuschreiben bei Msconfig aber wenn ich ein neustart mache ist es zurück auf 2000MB also hab ich es rausgemacht!

was kann ich jetzt noch Machen`?


----------



## amdintel (30. Oktober 2009)

ich weiß wo ran es liegt,
ist bei Vista/Win 7 64  das gleiche
nen  kleinen Tipp habe ich ja schon gegebenen,
wer rät den Rest ?


----------



## lattengustel (31. Oktober 2009)

ja woran liegts den jetzt???


----------



## lemur (4. November 2009)

bitte die lösung


----------



## Havenger (5. November 2009)

hab das selbe problem gehabt unter dem rc1. in der beta zeigte er jedoch noch 4,00gb an ... 

ps : hatte damals auch verschiedene bios updates ausprobiert und da half auch nix ...


----------



## s.wokal (7. November 2009)

Push



amdintel schrieb:


> ich weiß wo ran es liegt,
> ist bei Vista/Win 7 64 das gleiche
> nen kleinen Tipp habe ich ja schon gegebenen,
> wer rät den Rest ?


 
für micht hast du einen zu kleinen Tipp gegeben 
Wie kann man das beschriebe Problem nun lösen?

Wäre echt dankbar, suche nun schon ewig und alle Lösungen haben bis jetzt nicht geklappt.

danke


----------



## justforfunds (10. November 2009)

Habe auch da gleiche Problem unter Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit. Bios und Cpu-z erkennen die vollen 4 gb ram, Windows kann aber nur 3,25 gb ram verwenden. Das entfernen der Hacken bei den Startoptionen (msconfig) hat aucht nichts gebracht. Das Problem muss beim Betriebssystem liegen, hab aber keinen Plan was ich machen soll.


----------



## Havenger (11. November 2009)

es gäbe da ne möglichkeit : startet msconfig und geht dort zu start und erweiterte einstellungen wählt da beim maximalen speicher mal 4096 aus ...

weis nicht obs geht bei mir ist unter win 7 rtm das problem net mehr da ...


----------



## s.wokal (11. November 2009)

Havenger schrieb:


> es gäbe da ne möglichkeit : startet msconfig und geht dort zu start und erweiterte einstellungen wählt da beim maximalen speicher mal 4096 aus ...
> 
> weis nicht obs geht bei mir ist unter win 7 rtm das problem net mehr da ...


 
Habe ich ausch schon Probiert, leider ohne erfolg....


----------



## justforfunds (13. November 2009)

bump!

Hat schon jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## altair78 (15. November 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Weder der Trick mit der Kommandozeile noch das aus- und einbauen haben funktioniert. Soll ich versuchen Win7 neu zu installieren? Unter der alten Vista Partition werden auch noch 4GB angesprochen.
> 
> grüße, Railroads
> 
> Edit: Ok hab das Problem gelöst, in der MSCONFIG waren bei maximaler Speicher 4096MB eingetragen, und mit dem Graka Ram blieben dann wohl noch 3,25GB über.


Muss man das jetzt verstehen? Was genau muss man denn jetzt machen?


----------



## Havenger (16. November 2009)

> Edit: Ok hab das Problem gelöst, in der MSCONFIG waren bei maximaler Speicher 4096MB eingetragen, und mit dem Graka Ram blieben dann wohl noch 3,25GB über.



willst du jetzt sagen die gpu soll speicher vom ram abziehen wie bei ner onboard lösung ? also normalerweise zeiehn solche onboard dinger max 512mb ab wenn überhaupt ...


----------



## altair78 (23. November 2009)

Weiß denn jetzt einer was los ist?


----------



## drWatson (23. November 2009)

ahh, der Beitrag hatte mehr Seiten als gedacht.
Das Problem is ja scho gelöst....^^
Sorry!

mfG drWatson


----------



## s.wokal (24. November 2009)

Das Problem wurde noch nicht ganz gelöst. Manche User haben immer noch Probleme mit dem Ram, mich mit eingeschlossen. Wenn Jemand noch andere Lösungsvorschläge hat wäre es echt super.... danke


----------



## Gohrbi (24. November 2009)

Was los ist, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Bei mir zeigte das Sys mit einem mal an, dass nur 2,75 GB von den 3 GB nutzbar wären. Alles versucht es ging nicht. Meine Lösung, ohne zu wissen warum, war, das BIOS auf "default Settings" neu starten und ich hatte wieder 3GB zur Nutzung.


----------



## Havenger (24. November 2009)

würde es doch auch gern mal wissen wie mans löst ...


----------



## teKau^ (25. November 2009)

Nabend!
Ich hatte auch das Problem und nach langer Zeit bin ich dann auf die Lösung gestoßen! Ihr müsst folgendes tun:

1. Auf "*START"* klicken

2. Ins "*Ausführen"* Fenster gebt ihr dann "*msconfig*" ein

3. Es öffnet sich nun ein neues Fenster! In der 2. Registrierungskarte *"START"* müsst ihr dann auf "*Erweiterte Optionen...*" klicken.

4. Ein weiteres Fenster öffnet sich und dort ist die Wurzel allen Übels zu finden! Hier müsst ihr nun das Häckchen bei "*Maximaler Speicher*" rausnehmen! Links neben diesem Menupunkt könnt ihr auch gleichzeitig mal nachgucken, wieviel Kerne bei euch rennen  Habt ihr einen C2D / C2Q würde ich an eurer Stelle dort auch mal das Häckchen rausnehmen!

Viel Erfolg & schönen Gruß

teKau^


----------



## Havenger (25. November 2009)

aha problem is also total simpel zu lösen ...


----------



## teKau^ (25. November 2009)

naja, man muss halt erstmal drauf kommen  !


----------



## pat70 (26. November 2009)

Hi ,
bei mir wurden nur 1,99 Gb von 4 Gb verwendet und über 2 Gb für Hardware reserviert . Nachdem ich die Speicherriegel untereinander getauscht habe sind nur noch 9 Mb für Hardware reserviert  .


----------



## lattengustel (15. Januar 2010)

hi also ich hab mir n neus Mainboard gekauft Asus P5QC und seit dem hab ich wieder 6GB! 
Mit meinem Alten hatte ich auch mal 6 aber hab dann den PC Platt gemacht und dann warns 3,25....!


----------



## kaddi2609 (8. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute, ich weiß, dass das Thema hier schon einmal eröffnet wurde, nur schaffe ich es einfach nicht, auf ein Ergebniss zu kommen.
Ich habe ein Mainboard von MSI und Win 7 mit 64 Bit.
Es werden mir von meinen kompletten 6GB Arbeitsspeicher nur 3,25 GB angezeigt, was ja bei 32 Bit passen könnte, jedoch nicht bei 64 Bit. Ich habe in vielen Foren gelesen, dass man im Bios was mit Memory Remapping (oder so ähnlich) ausschalten muss... Ich bitte euch, mir zu helfen...Das Mainboard kann bis maximal 8GB, daran liegt es also auch nicht


----------



## Gohrbi (8. Februar 2010)

Das stand schon mal weiter oben.

Sieht es bei dir im "Start"---> msconfig so aus?
Sonst ändern, dann müßte es gehen.


----------



## kaddi2609 (8. Februar 2010)

das passt auch soweit, habe das auch schon korrekt eingestellt


----------



## trilli (21. Februar 2010)

ich hatte dasselbe problem, hatte 6gb es waren aber nur 2 gb verwendbar
habe einfach in der  msconfig den hacken bei maximaler arbeitsspeicher rausgemacht


----------



## KhisDragon (11. Juli 2010)

Und zwar habe ich da selbe Problem aber mir ist aufgefallen im Taskmanager unter Leistung benutze ich meine gesammten 4 GB aber insgesam steht nur 3,3 GB >>> Physikalischer Speicher in MB   
Insgesamt    3326
Im Cache     1662        \
Verfügbar     1996          > 3955
Frei             297                 /
Also verwendet mein System 4GB aber von Windows werden nur 3,25 GB angezeigt.
Auserdem wird manchmal etwas vom System abgezwackt z.B. für Hardware reserviert das kann man überprüfen unter takmanager>Leistung>Ressuorcenmonitor>Arbeitsspeicher.


MfG KhisDragon


----------



## Gohrbi (14. Juli 2010)

Bei mir sieht es so aus. Es sind aber nur 1 MB für Hardware...??

Sieht es bei msconfig bei dir so aus?


----------



## Mosed (14. Juli 2010)

Ab Vista SP1 wird im System immer der ganze Speicher angezeigt (Angezeigt unter "Installiert"). Aber genutzt wird er trotzdem nicht komplett unter 32bit ("Gesamt" ist das was vom installierten Ram genutzt werden kann).

So wie es bei Khisdragon steht, lässt es sich gut erkennen. Die für Hardware reservierten 770MB beziehen sich auf den reservierten Adressraum. Ergo liegen bei dir 770 MB Ram brach, weil der Adressraum für die Hardware reserviert ist.

Bei Gohrbi sind es nur 1 MB, weil er ein 64 bit System nutzt. Warum dann immer noch 1 MB dem Ram abgezweigt wird, weiß ich auch nicht. Bei mir sind es 2 MB. Vermutlich liegt das an irgendwelchen Adressierungs-Restriktionen.


----------



## KhisDragon (15. Juli 2010)

Also wen ich bei Gohrbi alles zusammen rechne bekomme ich seine 4gb raus.
Und wie bekomme ich das mit dem resserviert raus onbord GraKa ist aus.
MfG KhisDragon


----------



## Gohrbi (15. Juli 2010)

Ein Versuch, bei den erweiterten Startoptionen mal dem max Speicher anhaken.


----------



## Mosed (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn du ein 32bit System benutzt, gar nicht. Das ist ja gerade das, worum es geht. 32bit hat 4 GiB Adressraum - da die ganze Hardware addressiert werden muss, können nicht die ganzen 4 GiB für den Arbeitsspeicher benutzt werden.

Es gibt zwar Serverbetriebssysteme, die das hinbekommen, aber nicht die Desktop-Versionen.

Wenn du die vollen 4 GiB Ram nutzen willst, musst du auf 64bit umsteigen.


----------



## KhisDragon (15. Juli 2010)

Ich habe ein 64Bit System das ist es ja. 
Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit.
MfG KhisDragon


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Juli 2010)

Schau mal hier, mein Test, wenn ich den Haken bei max Speicher setze, dann sieht es aus wie bei dir!!!


----------



## KhisDragon (16. Juli 2010)

So ich habs das mal ausprobiert und komme zu keinem guten Ergebnis.
Habe auch neugestartete.
Derjenige der das Problem löste den huldige ich.

MfG KhisDragon


----------



## Gohrbi (16. Juli 2010)

Unter #43 hatte ich es versucht und es hat geklappt. Im BIOS "default settings" dann war das Problem gelöst.


----------



## amdintel (16. Juli 2010)

was ist ein Dark-Angel PC ?


das muss aus sein, weil sonst Windows irrtümlich weniger Ram frei gibt , da ist ein Fehler der seit Vista schon existiert


----------



## KhisDragon (16. Juli 2010)

Alles schon Probiert defualt im BIOS und Hacken ist raus wie man auf dem Bild sieht. So hesit nun mal mein PC.

MfG KhisDragon


----------



## Mosed (16. Juli 2010)

Edit: ach, jetzt haste doch 64bit...

Hast du im Bios was in RIchtung "Memory Hole Remapping" ? Das mal umstellen.


----------



## KhisDragon (16. Juli 2010)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Edit: ach, jetzt haste doch 64bit...
> 
> Hast du im Bios was in RIchtung "Memory Hole Remapping" ? Das mal umstellen.




Siehe Seite 6 ganz unten "



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *AW: Win7x64: Nur 3,25GB Ram  verwendbar?* 
                                       Ich habe ein 64Bit System das ist es ja. 
Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit.
MfG KhisDragon"

Und diese Option habe ich im BIOS nicht habe schon geflascht.


----------



## KhisDragon (4. August 2010)

Hab den Hacken mal rein gemcht bei max Ram dan habe ich nur noch 256Mb Ram.


----------

